
What Ever Happened to OS/2? - ari_elle
http://www.osnews.com/story/26780/What_Ever_Happened_to_OS_2_
======
orionblastar
There were other OS/2 based FOSS projects that died.

Voyager was one, to rewrite OS/2 using the known OS/2 API calls.

OS2INE was another to try to run OS/2 binaries under Linux like WINE does for
Windows binaries.

They seem to have vanished from the Internet.

OSFree stalled because they could not raise enough money to host their web
site and continue development. They had the DOS part working as it was based
on FreeDOS, and I think it would run some command line based OS/2 apps as
well. I had a few ISOs of OSFree but they don't distribute them anymore. It
looks like all they have is the source code.

Some of these FOSS operating system recreations just don't go anywhere or stay
in the alpha stage. ReactOS, Haiku, AROS, etc are such recreations of Windows
XP, BeOS, and AmigaOS. I think AROS is the one that is more polished than the
others and more ready for prime time.

